# Opposums



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just curious, do they come out during the day? I thought they were night creatures. Reason I ask is because Aspen was able to bring one down from our back fence at 7 this morning. First time it's ever happened during the day.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! The only time I have ever seen an opossum in my front yard was in the middle of the night! I am curious as to if they are out in the day now too! My dogs were going crazy around 2 am and I had to see what the heck it was it was a white opossum in the front yard! I used to have a bird feeder out there since the critters all seem to be liking my flowers and all I got rid of the feeder and have fenced the flowers and veggies with rabbit proof fence. Seems to be working for the bunnies, but those chipmunks ugh! I hope that opossum that was out there is not getting into anything UGH!Now I do wonder about opossums also! Never have ever seen one during the day!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, if that opposum was planning on getting into something, it won't now LOL!! Our fence is about 10-11 feet high, so I'm quite surprised that he was able to jump that high!!! Yeah, I've only seen them around midnight too!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah...I always thought they were night critters too. Weird. What did Aspen do with it? Breakfast?? LOL...:tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Yeah...I always thought they were night critters too. Weird. What did Aspen do with it? Breakfast?? LOL...:tongue:


Part of it was breakfast. Funny, he didn't even touch the stomach contents...

ETA: I wish I could have taken a picture, but I was running late for school!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We've only had them out at night and that was when I used to feed the cats on the front porch. They LOVE dry cat food. The things would actually GROWL at me over the bowl of cat food when I would try and shoo them off my porch. I finally just fed the cats in the house only. 

Now that the cats are gone, we rarely see possums anymore except as roadkill. The deer are out all day long lately though. We see them walking across our yard in broad daylight. I blame global warming for the change in animal behavior. They are as confused as the weather.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Just curious, do they come out during the day? I thought they were night creatures. Reason I ask is because Aspen was able to bring one down from our back fence at 7 this morning. First time it's ever happened during the day.


Although they seem to be most active at night, we have seen the occasional 'possum during the day time.

During one of Zio's first morning runs in the conservation area behind our house, he suddenly started barking & leaping about. As I got closer I saw he was focused on a large mother 'possum with 5 little ones clinging tightly to her fur. She was on her back in the classic "dead as a doornail pose": mouth open, tongue lolling. Meanwhile the babies looked up at me with their bright inquisitive eyes. In my mind I could almost hear Mother Possum mutter under her breath "hey... pay attention! You're supposed to do THIS, not look at the big bad thing and say 'hi... who are you?'" <lol>

I pulled Zio away and we continued down the path for another 20 minutes or so before turning around to head back home. Of course by the time we got back to that spot, Mother Possum & her brood were gone. 

Too bad I didn't have an iPhone at that time... I would have loved to have taken some pictures! :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope all is O.K., because I was always under the assumption that sick or dying possums were the ones that were out during the times they aren't suppose to be.


----------

